# Photographer Needed Sept 21st!!!



## shookphoto (Sep 18, 2012)

My husband and I are traveling to Vancouver this weekend for a mini vacation.  I know it's last min but is anyone available to do a quick 30 min mini session with us two?  I would love to get some while we are there but I just thought of it.  I've called several studios and I haven't had much luck?  Not sure if anyone likes photographing a photographer???   We are planning on bike riding in Stanley Park Fri afternoon/evening if anyone could meet us there and shoot before we head out.  If anyone can help me please email me your info and pricing at melissa@shookphoto.com.

Thanks, Melissa
Melissa Shook Photography:: Portrait & Wedding Photography


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 18, 2012)

FWIW your site doesn't seem to be loading.


----------



## shookphoto (Sep 18, 2012)

It's working, it might take a min for the flash to load.


----------



## Judobreaker (Sep 18, 2012)

A minute?
It's been loading for about 5 minutes by now... xD
Also: Flash on websites... :banghead:


EDIT: There we go. Shots are nice, but really... Your website is way to darn slow.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 18, 2012)

Vancouver is crawling with photographers...keep looking.


----------

